

The Difference Between Rocket Internet and Y Combinator - mastef
http://henrikzillmer.com/the-difference-between-rocket-internet-and-y-combinator

======
josealicarte
Hmm, The only things i can says, is Y combinator is most helpful
entrepreneurial endeavors to those start up company

